# Kennel Cough



## Mom2Jack (Jan 26, 2010)

I picked up Jack on Monday, he started sneezing that night....the next day began coughing! Little guy has kennel cough, and is on antibiotics and cough meds. 

He seems to be doing much better today, starting to get his appetite back. But he's still a picky eater...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh so sorry to hear that, its not normaly a bad thing but in young puppies its not good, i wouls contact the breeder to let her know so she can get any othery puppies checked over. 

hope he feels better soon.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

How is Jack feeling? Dexter started sneezing and has been sleeping a lot today. He also vomited up a little foam. I take him to the vet tomorrow but am kind of worried.


----------



## Mom2Jack (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi, sorry for not updating on Jack!

He's doing great....what a love he is. One week on the antibiotics and he was just fine. I opted to start him on Zithromycin after talking with his vet about the different meds, and am happy we went with the big guns so to speak.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

That's great.  Good to hear he's healthy again!


----------



## Upstate Ollie (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh no! so sorry your boy was sick  
I am he is better now.


----------

